
How I Got Locked Out of the Chip Implanted in My Hand - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3k9q49/how-i-lost-and-regained-control-of-my-microchip-implant
======
scrumper
For my tastes this is too far over the line into voluntarily subjecting
oneself to the kind of treatment a dystopian future government might meet out.

Is there anything new you can do with this, or anything existing which becomes
easier? I could see it being quite cool to pay for a coffee with a tap of the
wrist, open a hotel room, unlock your car (less cool), or authenticate to you
computer (really a lot less cool). Are those things possible?

~~~
aequitas
It will not enable anything new as the RFID device would work just as fine
outside your body as it does inside (arguably better outside due to no skin).
All it adds is the convenience of never forgetting your tag/card. RFID
juwelery is a good less invasive alternative.

~~~
scrumper
Well that's a thing at least. If you could program it to match your office
access pass, it's not nothing. Forgetting stuff (wallet, cards, keys) is a
problem.

Just not one I'd solve by embedding a chip in my flesh.

------
Fred27
There are plenty of uses for a chip in your hand - and it can still be used
when "locked" as you'll often just be reading the fixed ID on it.

I use mine to log into my PC using a custom NFC reader that emulates a
keyboard to type my password. [https://0xfred.wordpress.com/2016/03/04/nfc-
login-2-1/](https://0xfred.wordpress.com/2016/03/04/nfc-login-2-1/)

Another (still in the works) is unlocking my van after I've been out
kitesurfing. Modern keys don't like being taken out in the water. This one is
waterproof and not easy to lose.

If you're thinking of typing anything about "the mark of the beast" or
somebody chopping my hand off to gain access, please don't bother.

------
creep
I mean, I'm not above the feelings the author probably had when he decided to
do this.

In most circles, it's at least very interesting to be able to say you have a
chip under your skin. It's also a very "cyberpunk" thing to do-- which is to
say, not only are you one of the first to have this done (where it could be
conceived that a majority may have a similar procedure in the future), but you
can now say you're part machine. He does use the term "cyborg".

I can see this looking like a good idea in my own head, just because of its
fantasy. At the same time, DAMN, he just put a chip under his skin for
absolutely no reason, and on an impulse, without understanding how it works
and subsequently locking himself out. Yikes!

I guess we all make mistakes.

